

Save My Life: Celiac looking more probable - savemylife
http://savemylyfe.blogspot.com/2010/06/new-bloodwork-results-celiac-looking.html

======
cperciva
I know exactly what you mean about a possible diagnosis being good news -- the
best day of my life was when I was diagnosed with type 1 diabetes and started
on insulin. Six injections a day sucks, but it's a heck of a lot better than
sleeping 12-14 hours a day and being permanently dehydrated.

Good luck!

------
DanielStraight
I don't mean to be discouraging, but I know someone with Celiac, and it's
harder to control than you might imagine. Cross-contamination of gluten is a
serious concern, and very few restaurants really understand the risk, so it
makes it difficult to eat out even if what you order does not have gluten as
an ingredient. If it does turn out to be Celiac, just be very careful until
you get a handle on what's safe and what isn't. You'd be surprised what all
has gluten in it. "Natural flavors" can even mean gluten in some cases.

Nevertheless, I'm glad to hear you might have a diagnosis.

~~~
savemylife
I have some idea of what it's like because I spent a week and a half trying to
follow the gluten-free diet before seeing the gastroenterologist. The first
4-5 days felt like pure deprivation, but after I stocked up on some basic "raw
materials" such as meats, fish and raw veggies, things got a lot easier, and I
was actually enjoying what I was eating. It helped that we opened up the
backyard grill that week too. Of course I didn't dine out (or have takeout) a
single time during that period, which my wife was not too thrilled about.

If it turns out that I really do have Celiac, I think the hardest part about
it will probably be not being able to go out to dinner easily. In the
beginning I'll want to do as you suggested- play it safe until I know how
seriously I react to the cross-contamination that is likely in restaurants.
Some people can order a burger, throw away the bun and eat the hamburger
patty, while other people would be sick for days from such a stunt; I have no
idea how it'll affect me until I actually start feeling better.

~~~
DanielStraight
Just a tip. If you're in a big city, Urbanspoon has a gluten-free tag you can
search for in restaurants.

For example: gluten-free friendly in Dallas
[http://www.urbanspoon.com/t/13/1/Dallas/Gluten-Free-
Friendly...](http://www.urbanspoon.com/t/13/1/Dallas/Gluten-Free-Friendly-
restaurants)

------
versesane
I have celiac too got diagnosed 6 months back ... what's your age ?.

~~~
savemylife
39

~~~
versesane
Going GF would help you a lot. I can so relate to you. I was lucky as I
suffered for 2 years before knowing what the heck was wrong with me.

